# Have You Spent Money On Pocket Camp?



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't plan on spending money on it and I'm not getting that club membership. What about you guys? (I'm talking about anything that involved real money.)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 20, 2019)

Like $3....over the course of two years.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 20, 2019)

Nvm, just realized PC is for pocket camp and not a computer


----------



## Geoni (Nov 20, 2019)

Not worth the price for what you get and in general the cost of items (how many leaf tickets you need) as well as the cost of the tickets themselves and difficulty accumulating a decent amount of them...more or less ruins the potential of the game in general. Nintendo loves its cash grabbing.

I say this as I continue to play pocket camp out of boredom at times lol.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 21, 2019)

I didn't use my personal money but I had some credits that I used to buy some leaf ticket packs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)

Yeah I've spent some, but that was on cookies and I def. won't touch this dumb new Club stuff.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 24, 2019)

no, i’ve played since day one and haven’t spent anything. at the moment i have 1300 leaf tickets saved so i don’t feel a need to buy more with real money


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2019)

Nope, never spent any money into this game and I will stay on this decision. Sure, I may missing any of the new fancy items, as I don't have enough Leaf Tickets and such, but in the same time, the amount you have to spend into said Leaf Tickets is just crazy. And then you don't even have a guarantee to get the items you want... No, thanks. Also no need for that new Pocket Camp Club trash. Not gonna support this cash grab. As long as I can enjoy playing it for free, I'm good.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes. I spent a little last christmas, I REALLY wanted the sleigh, but after a few tries I gave up. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## spookyaleks (Nov 27, 2019)

I don't really feel like it's necessary to spend money on a silly mobile game especially with new horizons approaching so quickly. I tried the helper membership for the free trial, but will definitely cancel before I'm actually charged for it.


----------



## Envy (Nov 28, 2019)

No. Never spend money on microtransaction mobile games. You're just gambling.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah. Though... I only spent a little bit of money on the game. Just around $5 and that's basically it. Had no regrets on spending a bit of money on Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. I usually don't spend money for mobile games, so I am glad that I haven't spent a lot of money for this mobile game.


----------



## chocopug (Nov 28, 2019)

Only a little. No more than a few dollars since I started playing. I don't mind spending a bit on games I enjoy, but I have my limits.


----------



## Suicune (Nov 29, 2019)

Ugh, yes. I caved and spent $8 on leaf tickets so I could buy some fortune cookies. It was kind of worth it at the time, and I got good items from the cookies so I was lucky, but looking back it probably wasn't worth it. Especially considering that I'm taking a break from the game right now, it seems like a waste to have spent money on something that means so little to me.


----------



## Seroja (Nov 30, 2019)

Nope I haven’t, but I am about to lol


----------



## RNRita (Nov 30, 2019)

Okay, so I spent about $25 dollars since I?ve been playing since the beginning and I don?t mind spending a little on mobile games. However, they are so off in what they charge that I don?t want to contribute anymore. For one example, $80.00 for 2500 tickets? Are you kidding me right now? I know how fast tickets go and you can?t even get everything in the game fo that. Not even half. That is more than a full video game. Highway robbery! I feel they have no idea what they are charging for what they are giving. That makes me sad. And if they do, then that makes me mad. I have played every day for years and I can not afford to do everything I want in this game. Can?t wait for the new one, but to be honest, am afraid of what the micro transactions are going to be with that one....


----------



## Cynicat (Nov 30, 2019)

chocopug said:


> Only a little. No more than a few dollars since I started playing. I don't mind spending a bit on games I enjoy, but I have my limits.



this exactly


----------



## Circus (Nov 30, 2019)

Nope. Asked for Google Play Store gift cards for Christmas so I can though, I really want the happy helper plan. I'd never spend real money on it though, and I'd never buy a play store gift card myself. If someone in my family wants to buy me one, though, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 30, 2019)

No, and i don't think i need to spent some since i'm started to not being active in the game


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2019)

I won't either, it's a waste of money in my opinion; unless you really really want to support the game, in which case then fair enough. I'm on the free trial for the helper plan at the moment, and I can say that you would be a fool to pay out for this every month for what you actually get. Don't think its very helpful at all, okay you get a few odd extra supplies/items but woopydoo!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 1, 2019)

i've definitely spent over ?100 since it started (i have been playing since it launched if that makes it any better) i am very ashamed of myself however digital pixels make me happy and they keep releasing adorable furniture, i'm hoping with the cookie plan i might chill on my spending but who knows, sometimes i'll buy over 30 cookies if i really love the items and need a specific one oops


----------



## LaFra (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, only like €0,29  thanks to a  Play Store promotion


----------

